

Introducing ALAC.js: An Apple Lossless Audio Decoder in JavaScript - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/14463682242/introducing-alac-js-an-apple-lossless-audio-decoder-in

======
nddrylliog
Just a quick note, all the ofmlabs folks will be watching these comments, so
if you encounter issues running the demo and are too lazy to file a GitHub
issue we'll also be able to catch it here :)

------
devongovett
For the impatient, a direct link to the demo: <http://codecs.ofmlabs.org/>

